# Real Housewives of NY and NJ



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't seem to stop watching these shows on BRAVO.....I LOVE LOVE LOVE them...LOL!

Anyone else addicted???

It's interesting to see that 5 different woman put in a show will ALWAYS have conflict!
Here is my take on the housewives.
*
NEW YORK HOUSEWIVES*

JILL- I think she is comical and overall a great person, she is giving and forgiving. She has a good heart but don't get on her bad side...even though I have noticed that she will even be nice to people on her bad side. I have a soft spot for her hubby Bobby...who wouldn't want a hubby like him.

BETHANY- LOL....that's all I do while I watch her. She really does have the best lines. I also feel sad for her....do I think he can have it all....NO...be it will be fun watch her try to handle it. 

RAMONA- OH RAMONA....as Bethany says she's a firecracker. I think she has lots of issues with Men and I think he hubby is not exactly so nice. I think she goes the wrong way when she upset because if you do something to her she will light your a** on fire and try to get you back even worst. NOT A GOOD QUALITY. But he is a fabulous business woman.

LUANN (opps...I mean COUNTESS LUANN)- I feel sad for what happened to her....I can't believe her hubby ended there marriage through an email, I mean what is this world coming too. I do think she is a bit too into herself....because she is a countess....but come on you don't know it all......and how can someone claim to be so proper all the time...she needs to let her hair down.

ALEX-She says nothing....nothing.....but if and when she chooses to speak she her words are very put together and meaningful. Her hubby Simon...I just think he is nuts!

KELLY-I am not on PLANET KELLY so I have no idea what she is saying half of the time. 
*
NEW JERSEY HOUSEWIVES* (Only two episodes has aired so far so I just know what I have seen)

CAROLINE- I love her...I think she is a great example of a mom and she supports here kids 100%....I like that. Her kids are hilarious and her hubby looks like he is a softy.

JACQUELINE- I feel bad for her, but I am glad she finally have a full term pregnancy and is due in a June. I hate the fact that she is stuck in the middle between family and friends...but I'm sure she'll figure it out.

DINA- WORKAHOLIC....that has no time for nonsense. She describes her self perfectly. 

THERESA-OMG.....she LOVE LOVE LOVES her girls and shopping....I can't believe she was carrying around 120K in cash....MUCHO DINERO. I think she is spoiling her girls too much and is creating woman no man execpt their daddy or bill gates will be able to please. Oh and she does need "bubbies" LOL.

DANIELLE-Everytime i see her on the show everything thay comes out of her mouth makes my jaw drop. She needs to zip it a bit.....but she looks like she might be a good mom.


There for those of you that care...lol!

~Daisy


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes Daisy!!!! Loved NY and am also now watching NJ! You're recap of all the women was right on! I'm having a hard time though loving NJ but I think that is b/c it's a new series and I'm missing the NY women. A few more weeks and I know I'll be hooked!

Being from NJ....I find it hilarious how people from NJ are portrayed on TV! They are not all made up, Italian, mafia type wives LOL!!!!! Well some are, but the majority are not!  

The housewives series are great entertainment though!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

We need to get together and watch tv! I just responded to your Jon and Kate post so we must be watching all the same things. I'm in love with Housewives of NY!!!!!!! That is the best show and this season has been fantastic to watch. They're all great in their own little ways but I can't get enough of Bethenny and Jill. Together they're hilarious. 

I haven't gotten into NJ yet. I've watched a couple of bits and pieces but that's it. If it hadn't started right after NY ended I probably would have had more interest. The one thing I did see was the woman who was bragging about being engaged 20 times!!!! Who in the world gets engaged 20 times and is happy about?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I love the Real Housewives of NY!!!

Jill is my favorite housewife. I love her hubby, Bobby, and her mom, Gloria. So sweet!! I'm not a fan of Jill's new apartment, though, LOL! Very over-the-top.

I used to like Bethenny and her one-liners, but she's starting to bug me now. I think she's letting fame get to her head a little.

Ramona is my least favorite. Her dancing is absolutely hysterical, though!!! :rofl:

Not the biggest fan of LuAnn, either. She really needs to read her own book and polish up on her manners and etiquette. 

Oh, and definitely not a fan of Kelly.

I actually like Alex and Simon this season. I wasn't much of a fan of these two last season, but they have really grown on me. I really like that they don't talk trash about the others on the show.

As for the NJ cast, I don't know what to say. :huh: I totally get a Sopranos/mob/Italian mafia feel from them, LOL! 

As for Teresa, who carries around that much CASH??? :mellow:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a HUGE fan of HW of NYC too!!!! LOLOL! I don't know how I became addicted!!! I hate these type of shows
but these women are so unbelievable I can't change the channel. LOL! 

Kelly is so pretty but I cannot understand one thought she tries to express. LMBO!!! Those noises she makes
and the WAIT WAIT WAIT SHHHHHH would make anyone smack her. LOL!

I think Bethenny is really the great one. I hope she finds love and can have that child she wants so badly.
Her book is very good, by the way. So are her skinny girl recipes! 

Luann wants to do the right thing. I like her. She wants to help everyone and sometimes goes too far.

Jill..........well, she's always had that lifestyle so she focuses on charities, but oh, the tension LOL

Alex and Simon scare the heck out of me! What in the world is he all about? LMBO!!! Those candy apple
pleathera pants did me in. ROTFL!!! Alex seems to be the downtrodden one there. I wonder.

The season finale(s) was great!!! 7 hours in a room with those women had to be pure torture for that host. LOL

Oh, and Ramonaaaaaaaaaaah. What can I say about Ramona that hasn't already been said......or thought.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am addicted also :brownbag: I love love Jill and Bethany . Ramona is a complete wack job. When I first saw Kelly I thought she was GORGEOUS now seeing her personality she just doesn't appeal to me anymore.
I am watching the ones from New Jersey but I don't know I just am not into as much as the one's from New York.
The one with the black hair, I forget her name, I swear I know her. I think maybe growing up and going to clubs in New Jersey/
They showed a picture of her when she was younger and I just know I know her.
So far the only one I really like is Caroline and the one married to Caroline's brother (I forgot her name) Jacqueline that's it!

Most of them get on my nerves though :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

This show is def. my guilty pleasure. I also love Millionaire Matchmaker. I have college kids working for me and they all tell me I need to stop watching Bravo!

Agree with most things! 

Jill is the friend that I want. She's got a huge heart. I love her to death. I don't want her to be obsessed with looking different, though, esp after the breast reduction. I'm a fan on FB, so I get like 10 updates from her a day. She's pushing these chocolate bars that make you lose weight and looked so different yesterday during a photo shoot I didn't recognize her. Is it wrong that I love her apartment? :brownbag: I'm redoing my house alot like that...Anyway I love Jill. She can do no wrong.

I love Countess LuAnn. She's really generous and she has great poise. Thinking that one has the best manners and etiquette is not the worst sin in the world. I think she'll remarry in no time. If I were a wealthy man, I would want her by my side. She was kinda clueless to say: "They leaked that she was an Ethiopian princess so that she would not just look like an Ethiopian woman." :blink: What's wrong with being an Eth. woman?? Anyway, I like her Upper East side style.

I like Bethany, don't love her. She's got that aggressive thing so many of my friends in NY have. She def. has implants and she should have just fessed up in the very beginning. NYC is the pits for single women. I have amazing girlfriends that have never been able to get a guy to commit in NY. Only LA is worse for single women, I think. 

I hate Kelley. Most people I work with in fashion are alot like her. Witchy, snooty, not nice, snaps and doesn't care about not making sense. Of course I have similar taste in fashion and art as her, so I like her style the most. But her personality is so nasty I see her as really unattractive. By the way, she drives a Dodge Ram and does cartwheels and doesn't have diamonds b/c she got the Hamptons house from her ex, but doesn't have access to cash like Jill. 

Ramona is okay. She's scrappy. I don't like Mario. He does want to be on the show which is why he picked that huge fight with Jill. Sometimes Ramona looks like she's copying her daughter when she's screaming, which is funny.

Alex, like Ramona said, is like a "limp noodle." Her and Simon are so clueless about "society" in NY...I felt bad for them that they were egged on to say all those things about being photographed and improving their social standing.

I love the friendship between Jill and Bethany the most.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I really like these 2 shows too..lol..I like all the housewives series. 

I like Jill b/c she is a Long Island girl, like me! lol..woo hoo!! But, she also seems like a genuine friend, and I like her family dynamics (Bobby, Allie and her). I LOVE Jill's mom..lol..shes awesome! I just like the Zarins as a whole. The only thing I dislike is how Jill (although other housewives are guilty of this as well) pimped out her own store soo much on the show. I didnt like how the charity event for Squeaky Joints became a platform to fight over product/brand placement, or who can get more visibility. I get it if it is a corporate sponsor..but since it was HER charity, I thought she needed to show more modesty.

I like Bethanny's humor but she can be a bit too much b/c she always has a comeback line for everything. lol. i personally like that and i dont mind that in a friend, but i can see how some people can be turned off by that.

I like LuAnn's style, and I adore her children! I just think she went overboard w/ the whole "Countess" thing. This is America, we did away w/ titles in 1776. LOL. I especially thought it was tacky for her to keep flaunting her title esp since she was married into it, not inherited. I understand that it is proper etiquette to address people accordingly, as it shows respect, but LuAnn crossed the line when she constantly says things like "The Countess doesn't dink beer from the bottle" or telling Bethanny she should have addressed her as "Countess" to the driver?!? Making others address you as "countess" all the time does not make you more noble than others. People will respect you based on how you act, not b/c you (were) the 5th wife of a count. It is too pretentious for me. 

I did not like Alex and Simon in the beginning but after this season, and esp on the Reunion Show, I was impressed w/ how poised Alex was. She did not act catty and was calm and collected. I like the relationship Alex and Simon share; I think it is marvelous that they love each other so much. You dont see that as much these days!

Kelly....where do i begin? First, she is GORGEOUS. But, so are all my model friends @ my agency. Models are everywhere in NYC..Kelly needs some inner beauty to match the outer! But then again, I guess Kelly is excused b/c she is_ "up here" and we are all "down here."_ LOL!! She can think that all she wants but the only thing I have issues with is she constantly tell others she graduated from Columbia University. For the record, she graduated from* Columbia's School of GENERAL STUDIES,** NOT Columbia College!* It makes my skin crawl b/c Columbia College is my DH's alma mater and it is one of the most selective universities in this country. All of my DH's classmates worked extremely hard in their studies and all of them are capable of forming grammatically correct English sentences. Kelly's vocabulary, on the other hand, is literally comprised of "thats cute" and "stoooppppp!" :smilie_tischkante: General Studies is for* continuing education* and it is hardly as selective nor as rigorous as the Columbia College admission and curriculum. It is COMPLETELY different playing field, I just think Kelly is giving Columbia grads a bad name. Also, why does she always say she drives a Dodge? What does that have anything to do with anything?!?

Ramona..i cant stand her eyes..and I also think she is quite mean..her true nature came out during the Reunion show! I feel like all Ramona is doing on the show is product placement for herself. lol.

----

As for HW of NJ...I dont have as much to say b/c I cant really relate to them. I do find it a bit weird that they are all related?!? I know several people who live in Franklin Lakes and NONE of them are like what Bravo is portraying..and none of them are like these women. 

I also dont like how the older sister (the one who owns the catering hall) does not encourage her children to attend college and calls her daughter and younger son "not that smart" on national TV. I think all children have the capacity and SHOULD attend college, but it is up to the parents to "build them up" and calling them "not that smart" is just not the right approach. If she valued education, her children will learn to as well. Instead, her daughter is 22 and living at home AND not attending college, and she is now appearing on a reality show? Where is the value and priority? It is great that 1 of her sons is attending law school..but I do not like the dismissive attitude they have about how he is just the "smart one" and the other 2 children are "not that smart." I dont think parents should ever tell their kids they are not "that smart" so if you dont want to attend college, it is "ok." There is clearly something missing in that family..just making $$ is not enough to make you whole in this world.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

One question: When NY Housewives came on last season I kept thinking Jill wasn't very pretty, but now she is so attractive and has such a pretty smile. Has she done something to herself??? 

Am I the only one that does not find Kelly attractive. She looks haggard all the time, like maybe she was attractive when she was younger but now she doesn't cut it! Maybe it is just her attitude that makes her that way???

I love Simon's voice but other than that......PLEASE!!! OMG, those tight pants he had on......I wanted to barf!!!!! This second season his wife is much better and I like her.

Bethany, I like....she has quite a figure but sometimes the camera catches her jawline and it is quite angular. All in all, I think she is attractive.........

I really like LuAnn this year.......I agree with some, last year the "Countess" thing was ridiculous!!! She needed an attitude adjustment for sure~~~I think she will be great arm candy for someone!! She is very attractive!!!

Ramona....What an airhead!!!! I agree with Alice, her eyes freak me out!!! I could never use her cosmetics if she had anything to do with it!!! LOL!!!

I am addicted......!!!! What can I say????


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I really like the Housewives of Orange County. In my opinion they are nicer to each other. Although each season a "new" one seems to pop up. They were not nice to Gretchen but seems like she was just stuck in the show. These ladies mostly like each other and go out together and enjoy each other.

Housewives of NY again someone pops out of no where "Kelly" I do not care for her. Bethany was on the Apprentice Show Martha Stewart. She seems to be always helping people cook. I so loved it when she and Rosie were cooking and Rosie knew all about the Dirty Frog Dancing.

Romania's daughter, Avery, is more mature than either of her parents and has a lot more common sense too. What is up with these stupid tennis matches? I have never seen anything like it. On top of that they all take time out of their day to go watch it. Loved it when Lou Ann called Alex out about writing a book on how to parent. That is what she said at the end of last season. Now it is all about telling the world about their adventures in parenting.
At least this season I did not notice them speaking in French. All public schools have to have parents fill out a form on the child's 1st language and any other language in the home. I guess the mom thought it would make her look important if her child spoke another language so she wrote down French. He NEVER spoke French with the exception of the goodnight prayer when he was very young. Just because that is how she filled out the form he had to attend ELL classes.

New Jersey: I lived in New Jersey and certainly did not have that kind of accent. To me they all look like characters out of the Sopranos. As far as Caroline's kids go she is 100% right in not having them to go to college they are not interested and do not want to go. They have plenty of money so I am sure they could all go. I am the only one of 3 kids that finished college. My brothers were not ready and should have not gone. A big waste of money and space for a more deserving student. I think she only makes light of it because the kids agree they do not want to go. My goodness the daughter is 20 years old wants to do makeup but does not like touching other people. Her mom said go to beauty school and since she does not like to do hair she didn't want to go.
The other boy wants to do stripper car washes :wacko1: I think these two kids had enough trouble getting out of high school This is just my opinion.

I did miss why Theresa only uses cash to shop. Does anyone know why?

I love almost every show Bravo has on they are all my guilty pleasure. I think it started when the reruns started in March and April and I was just surfing around to find something different.

Daisy bet you are sorry you asked that question I cannot seem to keep my answers short.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ May 21 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779483


> I really like the Housewives of Orange County. In my opinion they are nicer to each other. Although each season a "new" one seems to pop up. They were not nice to Gretchen but seems like she was just stuck in the show. These ladies mostly like each other and go out together and enjoy each other.
> 
> Housewives of NY again someone pops out of no where "Kelly" I do not care for her. Bethany was on the Apprentice Show Martha Stewart. She seems to be always helping people cook. I so loved it when she and Rosie were cooking and Rosie knew all about the Dirty Frog Dancing.
> 
> ...


I am from New York and have that "Kind Of Accent" I think some of them may be originally from New York or Brooklyn or even where I am in Staten Island.
I like my accent :biggrin: and NO I didn't take that as an insult :biggrin:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am from New York and have that "Kind Of Accent" I think some of them may be originally from New York or Brooklyn or even where I am in Staten Island.
I like my accent and NO I didn't take that as an insult.

My Dad was in the military so we lived all over the place. In AZ there isn't an accent. My question is when you watched the New York episodes did you notice an accent?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone know why Kelly kept the name Bensimon when she's no longer married to Gilles? I have to wonder if it's because he's a rather well-known photographer.  And whoever said she's living on Planet Kelly said it best!! LOL, she truly is living in her own world. I don't understand half the things that come out of that woman's mouth. Talk about nonsensical!

I also really dislike Ramona, or as Jill calls her, "Rameana". Actually, I have never liked her. She has a major case of verbal diarrhea, and she just does not know when to stop. And her husband, Mario, really showed his true colors this season when he attacked Jill the way he did at the Page Six party. What decent man would treat a woman like that? Ugh, what a pig.

I liked LuAnn a lot more the first season than I did this past season. I've seen her chew her food with her mouth open, and even speak while she had food in her mouth, yet she lectures her daughter and her friends in proper table manners. I also laughed when she got up on stage at the awards dinner and reprimanded the audience for chatting, yet she was chatting up a storm with the people seated at her table. :rofl: Bethenny said it best when she said that was very "discountess" of her, LMAO! And I did think the whole retouching comment was unnecessary, though I do think Bethenny blew that out of proportion. One thing I do like about LuAnn is that she seems to be heavily involved in charities and giving back, so kudos to her for that. 

I also really like the friendship Jill and Bethenny share. I love it when Bethenny does her Jill impressions, and her one-liners crack me up. I seriously laughed out loud when she made the Shrek reference. Too funny. :rofl: 

Jill really is an awesome friend to Bethenny. I just loved how Jill opened up her Hamptons home to her for the entire summer. What a friend! :thumbsup: 

Simon and Alex are on my good side, at least for now.  They seemed so pretentious the first season, and I didn't see much of that this last season. I also think it's so cute how they're so in love with each other. And like I said, I respect them for not talking trash!! Oh, and kudos to Alex for putting Bethenny in her place at the reunion show. I totally agreed with what she said about Bethenny being cowardly for talking crap about others behind their back.

Oh, and definitely can't forget about Rosie! She's so adorable! I loved how she brought LuAnn's family thoughtful gifts from the Philippines. I thought that was so sweet of her. :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

In my opinion, there are a lot of things 18 yr old high school grads do not want to do. Heck, there are alot of things _I_ do not want to do. But often what you want is irrelevant to what is right. At least that is what my parents always taught me. College Education is literally an extension of high school. Unless your major is the hard sciences, the college curriculum is really not_ that _challenging. lol. College curriculum is designed for a more comprehensive general studies, not to make anyone an expert. I have no doubt that Caroline's passive and dismissive attitude twd education is also the reason why her 22 yr old daughter and 20 something yr old son are both living at home and have no substantive goals. Perhaps they did have problems graduating high school but that is not an excuse to not obtaining a college education, in my opinion. College teaches you discipline, so I am not surprised that the 22 yr old daughter claims she wants to do makeup and yet not "touch" people. lol. it is called laziness, and lack of discipline. She is making excuses to evade responsibility and discipline, and when Caroline allows that, she is condoning that type of immature behavior. It is great that Caroline's family has money now..but one day, they will pass and who will run the family business? Leave it in the hands of these 2 lazy, uneducated kids? O..K....great parenting! LOL.. Maybe it is just the circle I am in but I am surrounded by friends and immediate family members who are doctors and PhDs. I graduated law school last week so now I am J.D at age 25, but that is just expected in my family. My parents taught by example, they are both highly educated and have always instilled the love for learning in me. It is really eye opening for me to read/see views that do not value or stress the necessity of college education. I guess I learned something new today.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 21 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779529


> In my opinion, there are a lot of things 18 yr old high school grads do not want to do. Heck, there are a lot of things _I_ do not want to do. But often what you want is irrelevant to what is right. At least that is what my parents always taught me. College Education is literally an extension of high school. Unless your major is the hard sciences, the college curriculum is really not_ that _challenging. lol. College curriculum is designed for a more comprehensive general studies, not to make anyone an expert. I have no doubt that Caroline's passive and dismissive attitude twd education is also the reason why her 22 yr old daughter and 20 something yr old son are both living at home and have no substantive goals. Perhaps they did have problems graduating high school but that is not an excuse to not obtaining a college education, in my opinion. College teaches you discipline, so I am not surprised that the 22 yr old daughter claims she wants to do makeup and yet not "touch" people. lol. it is called laziness, and lack of discipline. She is making excuses to evade responsibility and discipline, and when Caroline allows that, she is condoning that type of immature behavior. It is great that Caroline's family has money now..but one day, they will pass and who will run the family business? Leave it in the hands of these 2 lazy, uneducated kids? O..K....great parenting! LOL.. Maybe it is just the circle I am in but I am surrounded by friends and immediate family members who are doctors and PhDs. I graduated law school last week so now I am J.D at age 25, but that is just expected in my family. My parents taught by example, they are both highly educated and have always instilled the love for learning in me. It is really eye opening for me to read/see views that do not value or stress the necessity of college education. I guess I learned something new today.[/B]


First congratulations on your degree. :yahoo: 
Every thing you said is correct. I think you hit the nail on the head when you talk about your family and circle of friends and their attitude toward education. Both my husband and I have a Masters plus in Education so it is valued in our home. My own daughter blew away her Senior Year of High School and 2 years of college. It wasn't until I got tough with her and sent her out on her own before she valued Education. Now she is working full time and going to school because she has learned that you do need an education to get some place in this world. She has all A's including calculus 3. 
I teach and many of the children I work with have parents that at best maybe have a GED. Some we can't get to even listen to their child read for 10 minutes a night. They do not have time to use flashcards or help study spelling words. Some will not even come in for a conference. I see the other end of the spectrum. I just know that from some of the families I work with college is not for them.

I do not know the families from New Jersey and I am only assuming what may or may not be going on. Just on first impressions I think Caroline's husband got where he was with a lot hard work and neither one were in college. Therefore college is not that important to them and that may be why they have such clavier attitude toward education. I think they need to kick both kids out and have them earn a living. I don't think they will and we will see how it plays out as more episodes are aired.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ May 21 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779520


> I am from New York and have that "Kind Of Accent" I think some of them may be originally from New York or Brooklyn or even where I am in Staten Island.
> I like my accent and NO I didn't take that as an insult.
> 
> My Dad was in the military so we lived all over the place. In AZ there isn't an accent. My question is when you watched the New York episodes did you notice an accent?[/B]


Only from Jill and Bethany and a little from Ramona.
Jill has a strong New York accent , but I know she is from Long Island.
Theresa and only her (New Jersey Housewives) has a strong Brooklyn or Staten Island accent.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree a/b importance of education over money. Kelly didn't even know how negative the connotations are of calling the other housewives "aspirational." I took my education for granted after college-- everyone was so geeky to a dysfunctional point, it was cold and I thought I had not as much fun as friends in other colleges. That was until I exited finance and started working in fashion. So many people in fashion are like Kelly. They only value money, celebs, style, media (in that order). They downright look down on intellect. They think because they have the best style, they can look down on other people (outside fashion). Newsflash: if you goto a million fashion shows and visit a million showrooms and travel and eat, I don't care how bad your taste starts out, you WILL have a good eye for fashion, style, and art. That's Kelly's snooty factor. Was it Oscar Wilde that said: "When bankers get together, they talk about art. When artists get together, they talk about money." Kelly talks about cartwheels and Dodge Rams to differentiate herself from the other woman. But I guarantee you, she is an ex-model working in media- for all her talk about art, she cares only about money.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW..so am not alone..LOL...there is other people addicted...I really encourage you to read the blogs they do after each show on WWW.bravotv.com LOL...even cattier. I also love millionaire match maker and getting into the The Fashion Show.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779627


> I agree a/b importance of education over money. Kelly didn't even know how negative the connotations are of calling the other housewives "aspirational." I took my education for granted after college-- everyone was so geeky to a dysfunctional point, it was cold and I thought I had not as much fun as friends in other colleges. That was until I exited finance and started working in fashion. So many people in fashion are like Kelly. They only value money, celebs, style, media (in that order). They downright look down on intellect. They think because they have the best style, they can look down on other people (outside fashion). Newsflash: if you goto a million fashion shows and visit a million showrooms and travel and eat, I don't care how bad your taste starts out, you WILL have a good eye for fashion, style, and art. That's Kelly's snooty factor. Was it Oscar Wilde that said: "When bankers get together, they talk about art. When artists get together, they talk about money." Kelly talks about cartwheels and Dodge Rams to differentiate herself from the other woman. But I guarantee you, she is an ex-model working in media- for all her talk about art, she cares only about money.[/B]



It was evident Kelly is all about the money when she gave that big grin after the gals named off her homes and locations.
What I don't understand is, isn't she the least bit embarrassed by her blithering on the show? She sounds like a loose
canon when she discusses anything and is so incoherent it's scary! Surely she sees this when it's played back to her.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I only watch the HW of Orange County - I became addicted because it's practically in my backyard, Coto is up the Road from us.

We see the ladies and their children shopping even met the last cast member (Lynn Curtain) at a local Thai restaurant and found out her mother lives nearby too.

My husbands cousin made Gretchen her famous/infamous ring that Jeff gave her .. 

We always heard about poor deceased Jeff in Detroit how he'd come in and spend so much money and the beautiful new blonde girlfriend he had from Newport Beach - he'd buy her so much jewellery - little did we know that they would be woven into a reality show.

Diane (CeeCee's mom) and I would have a good chuckle over their antics .. let's see what is in store in the new season .. I must add that I dislike Vicki but I think Jeanna is cool.

The show makes them out to be very glam but in fact - Bravo pays for a portion of their gifts ..


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 22 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779679


> QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779627





> I agree a/b importance of education over money. Kelly didn't even know how negative the connotations are of calling the other housewives "aspirational." I took my education for granted after college-- everyone was so geeky to a dysfunctional point, it was cold and I thought I had not as much fun as friends in other colleges. That was until I exited finance and started working in fashion. So many people in fashion are like Kelly. They only value money, celebs, style, media (in that order). They downright look down on intellect. They think because they have the best style, they can look down on other people (outside fashion). Newsflash: if you goto a million fashion shows and visit a million showrooms and travel and eat, I don't care how bad your taste starts out, you WILL have a good eye for fashion, style, and art. That's Kelly's snooty factor. Was it Oscar Wilde that said: "When bankers get together, they talk about art. When artists get together, they talk about money." Kelly talks about cartwheels and Dodge Rams to differentiate herself from the other woman. But I guarantee you, she is an ex-model working in media- for all her talk about art, she cares only about money.[/B]



It was evident Kelly is all about the money when she gave that big grin after the gals named off her homes and locations.
What I don't understand is, isn't she the least bit embarrassed by her blithering on the show? She sounds like a loose
canon when she discusses anything and is so incoherent it's scary! Surely she sees this when it's played back to her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

honestly Brit, I dont think ANY of these women are capable of self reflection or embarrassment or else they would NOT do a REALITY SHOW! LOL..they obviously ALL want 1)money, and 2) fame/notoriety.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Kelly's house in the Hamptons is up for sale, which is interesting given that she feels "she was born to live there." No one in their right mind would sell their house in the Hamptons right now unless they were hurting for cash. The market there went up two years later than Manhattan and went down two years earlier than Manhattan. So it sucks to be a seller right now.

Brit- no, Kelly and most other people in fashion and actually the garment industry do not listen to words the same way we do.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! I knew the Real Housewives of NJ had ties to a mob!!  

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/2009/04/27...rsey_wives.html

Caroline and Dina's father-in-law was executed "mob-style", apparently. :shocked: The article says he owned the Brownstone, so I guess the facility was passed down to Caroline and Dina's husbands.

And did anyone else catch Teresa paying $120k in cash at the furniture store? Who does that???


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Ha ha - love OC and New York, don't like Atlanta and New Jersey (yet)

I love Bethany "What am I Shrek!?!?!?!" She's funny she should do stand up.

Love Jill, love the countess, I get a kick out of Ramona even if she's warped (she means well, they all mean well). 

I don't get Simon and Alex. And as for Kelly .... My family used to live in Rockford, Il. My family and her family have some history and some present so I'm not gonna comment.  

BUT I will say that I thought Jill was very sincere when she said that the show was not doing for Kelly and her family what she had hoped it would do and that it might be a good idea get out. All the housewives regardless of their behavior have benefited from their presence on the show except for Kelly. 

Leslie


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779781


> Kelly's house in the Hamptons is up for sale, which is interesting given that she feels "she was born to live there." No one in their right mind would sell their house in the Hamptons right now unless they were hurting for cash. The market there went up two years later than Manhattan and went down two years earlier than Manhattan. So it sucks to be a seller right now.
> 
> Brit- no, Kelly and most other people in fashion and actually the garment industry do not listen to words the same way we do.[/B]


Maybe she needs the money from selling the home b/c her settlement from Benismon is running low? I know she claims she is a "journalist" but I find that so hard to believe b/c she is so inarticulate, and her command of the English language is just pathetic. I don't think most pp in fashion are necessarily great writers but I have yet to meet anyone as bad as Kelly.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 22 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779774


> QUOTE (Cosy @ May 22 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779679





> QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779627





> I agree a/b importance of education over money. Kelly didn't even know how negative the connotations are of calling the other housewives "aspirational." I took my education for granted after college-- everyone was so geeky to a dysfunctional point, it was cold and I thought I had not as much fun as friends in other colleges. That was until I exited finance and started working in fashion. So many people in fashion are like Kelly. They only value money, celebs, style, media (in that order). They downright look down on intellect. They think because they have the best style, they can look down on other people (outside fashion). Newsflash: if you goto a million fashion shows and visit a million showrooms and travel and eat, I don't care how bad your taste starts out, you WILL have a good eye for fashion, style, and art. That's Kelly's snooty factor. Was it Oscar Wilde that said: "When bankers get together, they talk about art. When artists get together, they talk about money." Kelly talks about cartwheels and Dodge Rams to differentiate herself from the other woman. But I guarantee you, she is an ex-model working in media- for all her talk about art, she cares only about money.[/B]



It was evident Kelly is all about the money when she gave that big grin after the gals named off her homes and locations.
What I don't understand is, isn't she the least bit embarrassed by her blithering on the show? She sounds like a loose
canon when she discusses anything and is so incoherent it's scary! Surely she sees this when it's played back to her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

honestly Brit, I dont think ANY of these women are capable of self reflection or embarrassment or else they would NOT do a REALITY SHOW! LOL..they obviously ALL want 1)money, and 2) fame/notoriety.
[/B][/QUOTE]


 Well, I can understand someone like Bethenny doing it since it promotes her career and a great way to let it be known she wants marriage and children. Ha! The others I just don't quite get. :smilie_tischkante: :HistericalSmiley: But Kelly shocks me the most. I never met anyone like her and I've met a lot of people in my time. I'm just wondering if her children have communication problems in school. :new_shocked:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ May 22 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779788


> And did anyone else catch Teresa paying $120k in cash at the furniture store?* Who does that???*[/B]


i have some ideas! lol... :biggrin: 

In all seriousness, Teresa said on the show that she paid in cash b/c "the economy is not doing well so I am paying for everything in cash." LOL!! :smilie_tischkante: Guess she never took any economics class?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 22 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779796


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 22 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779774





> QUOTE (Cosy @ May 22 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779679





> QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779627





> I agree a/b importance of education over money. Kelly didn't even know how negative the connotations are of calling the other housewives "aspirational." I took my education for granted after college-- everyone was so geeky to a dysfunctional point, it was cold and I thought I had not as much fun as friends in other colleges. That was until I exited finance and started working in fashion. So many people in fashion are like Kelly. They only value money, celebs, style, media (in that order). They downright look down on intellect. They think because they have the best style, they can look down on other people (outside fashion). Newsflash: if you goto a million fashion shows and visit a million showrooms and travel and eat, I don't care how bad your taste starts out, you WILL have a good eye for fashion, style, and art. That's Kelly's snooty factor. Was it Oscar Wilde that said: "When bankers get together, they talk about art. When artists get together, they talk about money." Kelly talks about cartwheels and Dodge Rams to differentiate herself from the other woman. But I guarantee you, she is an ex-model working in media- for all her talk about art, she cares only about money.[/B]



It was evident Kelly is all about the money when she gave that big grin after the gals named off her homes and locations.
What I don't understand is, isn't she the least bit embarrassed by her blithering on the show? She sounds like a loose
canon when she discusses anything and is so incoherent it's scary! Surely she sees this when it's played back to her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

honestly Brit, I dont think ANY of these women are capable of self reflection or embarrassment or else they would NOT do a REALITY SHOW! LOL..they obviously ALL want 1)money, and 2) fame/notoriety.
[/B][/QUOTE]


 Well, I can understand someone like Bethenny doing it since it promotes her career and a great way to let it be known she wants marriage and children. Ha! The others I just don't quite get. :smilie_tischkante: :HistericalSmiley: But Kelly shocks me the most. I never met anyone like her and I've met a lot of people in my time. I'm just wondering if her children have communication problems in school. :new_shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

You mean if her kids have issues w/ their classmates and all they can say are: "Stttooopppp!! Stop, just Stop!" "What? No, you are cute!" and "We can never be friends, I am _up here_, and you are down there!" LOL


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 22 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779802


> You mean if her kids have issues w/ their classmates and all they can say are: "Stttooopppp!! Stop, just Stop!" "What? No, you are cute!" and "We can never be friends, I am _up here_, and you are down there!" LOL[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: And afterward her kids will also say to their classmate: "Wait did I say we will never be friends? I meant, we could have been best friends because we're totally the same. You're brunette and I'm blonde. :blink: Also, this conversation means nothing to me. Love that Zac Posen dress, though! You're a fox! I'm late 30 minutes? Too bad. You have no impact on my life." :blink:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh Lordy! WHen she starts the WAIT WAIT WAIIIIIIIIIIT you just know it's going to be followed by STOP, JUST STOP ....I'm up here and your down there. ROTFL But I don't remember saying it. :HistericalSmiley: 
Bethenny telling Kelly she was perfectly calm is another moment. Kelly was so agitated. OMG I'm laughing
just thinking about it.  Bethenny just couldn't believe her ears. :new_shocked: 
WHen Bethenny tried to talk to her in Jill's bedroom I died laughing. Bethenny saying there's another Kelly because
Kelly doesn't even know what she said.  You just have to love Bethenny for her dry humor and truth in what
is really going on around them.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I also dont understand why Kelly calls her friend with benefit "Max Max?" Isnt his name Max? Or is it really "Max Max?" LOL...She giggles uncontrollably like a school girl whenever she is with Max Max....you would think Kelly is all sugar, that is, until we learned that Kelly allegedly beat up her fiance. Poor dude.. Didn't know she had that in her huh? POW!!! LOL..

I loved Bethanny when she said to Kelly "So you come from a place of NO" at the charity meeting..that was sooo brilliant!! hahaha..


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 22 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779815


> I also dont understand why Kelly calls her friend with benefit "Max Max?" Isnt his name Max? Or is it really "Max Max?" LOL...She giggles uncontrollably like a school girl whenever she is with Max Max....you would think Kelly is all sugar, that is, until we learned that Kelly allegedly beat up her fiance. Poor dude.. Didn't know she had that in her huh? POW!!! LOL..
> 
> I loved Bethanny when she said to Kelly "So you come from a place of NO" at the charity meeting..that was sooo brilliant!! hahaha..[/B]


..and when someone asked Bethenny who Kelly was and she said Madonna. ROTFL I just hope there's more from Planet Kelly next season. It's such a great laugh.

Oh, one more Kelly minute. When Countess Luann says Kelly should let her hair down and have some fun, so Kelly takes her barette out.  Zooooooooooommmm.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Not sure if you all saw this:

http://www.nypost.com/seven/04012009/news/...tim__162288.htm


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ May 22 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779826


> Not sure if you all saw this:
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/seven/04012009/news/...tim__162288.htm[/B]


Yea..Kelly also said the same on the Reunion shoow about this "situation." Her version was not convincing to me, or maybe she just had problem articulating it on the Reunion..lol..I was not able to understand her version. I do applaud her for choosing Ed Hayes to represent her though. That is a smart move- He is one amazing defense attorney!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, if you can't articulate him out of your apartment, then ya just have to hit him. 
I wonder if he was yelling WAITTT STOP STOPPPPP


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I think I saw a commercial about Bravo having another reunion show on New York housewives. It is supposed to be made up of parts of the reunion show that were cut from the show we saw. I am not sure when it will be shown. Did anyone else see this commercial?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ May 22 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779889


> I think I saw a commercial about Bravo having another reunion show on New York housewives. It is supposed to be made up of parts of the reunion show that were cut from the show we saw. I am not sure when it will be shown. Did anyone else see this commercial?[/B]


I wouldn't be surprised since they were all together for 7 hours. I hope they do. I'd love to hear more. I didn't say that, did I??? WAITTTTT STOPPPPP STOPPPPPPP


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 22 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779850


> Well, if you can't articulate him out of your apartment, then ya just have to hit him.
> I wonder if he was yelling WAITTT STOP STOPPPPP[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


QUOTE (Deborah @ May 22 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779889


> I think I saw a commercial about Bravo having another reunion show on New York housewives. It is supposed to be made up of parts of the reunion show that were cut from the show we saw. I am not sure when it will be shown. Did anyone else see this commercial?[/B]


Yes, it's next Thursday. I don't remember if it was 8 or 9 central time but I know for sure it's Thursday. You better believe I'll be watching. :biggrin:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, I am totally addicted to all of them. 

The shows make me laugh, b/c I keep thinking.....who are these women or who acts like that?????


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 22 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779905


> QUOTE (Deborah @ May 22 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779889





> I think I saw a commercial about Bravo having another reunion show on New York housewives. It is supposed to be made up of parts of the reunion show that were cut from the show we saw. I am not sure when it will be shown. Did anyone else see this commercial?[/B]


I wouldn't be surprised since they were all together for 7 hours. I hope they do. I'd love to hear more. I didn't say that, did I??? WAITTTTT STOPPPPP STOPPPPPPP

[/B][/QUOTE]

rotfl!! :smrofl:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, dear, this thread is too funny. :rofl:

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 22 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779795


> I know she claims she is a "journalist" but I find that so hard to believe b/c she is so inarticulate, and her command of the English language is just pathetic. I don't think most pp in fashion are necessarily great writers but I have yet to meet anyone as bad as Kelly.[/B]


OMG, tell me about it. I just can't imagine someone with a preschooler's vocabulary being a journalist!! Did you see her interviewing Jill Stuart?? How pathetic was that? Can you imagine what her editors must be thinking when they read her articles? :rofl:

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 22 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779799


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ May 22 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779788





> And did anyone else catch Teresa paying $120k in cash at the furniture store?* Who does that???*[/B]


i have some ideas! lol... :biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

I smell dirty money.  I'm just saying!! LOL.

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 22 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779802


> You mean if her kids have issues w/ their classmates and all they can say are: "Stttooopppp!! Stop, just Stop!" "What? No, you are cute!" and "We can never be friends, I am _up here_, and you are down there!" LOL[/B]


ROFL!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


QUOTE (Cosy @ May 22 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779819


> ..and when someone asked Bethenny who Kelly was and she said Madonna. ROTFL I just hope there's more from Planet Kelly next season. It's such a great laugh.
> 
> Oh, one more Kelly minute. When Countess Luann says Kelly should let her hair down and have some fun, so Kelly takes her barette out.  Zooooooooooommmm.[/B]


Oh, I definitely hope Ms. Bensimon will be back next season. She is definitely a nut job, but nut jobs make for the best entertainment.


----------

